# W10 Hamilton Vs W10 Hamilton Geneve?



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

I have two W10 Hamiltons and a 6bb Hamilton Geneve; my question is what is the difference between the these? Does the Geneve have a different movement to the 'standard' Hamilton? Is it place of manufacture (for movements)?

Eric


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

W10 is Army and 6BB is RAF...


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> W10 is Army and 6BB is RAF...


Sorry if I wasn't clear. I understand what W10 and 6bb indicate, it is the fact that the 6bb Hamilton whilst appearing to be exactly the same as the W10 carries 'Geneve' on the dial which interests me.

Eric


----------

